# help? ignition lock, steering column



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

so ive had my 04 GTO for about 10 months it has 102500 miles on it and a few months ago the ignition lock got jammed, so i took it to the shop and asked them if they could fix it. Turns out they couldnt and they told me they would have to replace the steering column which in the end cost me about $1200+ well just a few days ago it did it again and its in the shop again. From what I have read this is a very common problem but is there anything to prevent it or fix it on my own, because I'm beginning to think the guys at the shop dont know what they are doing. So any help would be greatly appreciated. My wallet will thank you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO2010 said:


> so ive had my 04 GTO for about 10 months it has 102500 miles on it and a few months ago the ignition lock got jammed, so i took it to the shop and asked them if they could fix it. Turns out they couldnt and they told me they would have to replace the steering column which in the end cost me about $1200+ well just a few days ago it did it again and its in the shop again. From what I have read this is a very common problem but is there anything to prevent it or fix it on my own, because I'm beginning to think the guys at the shop dont know what they are doing. So any help would be greatly appreciated. My wallet will thank you.


Pontiac dealer hammer you for a new steering column or a generic garage that doesn't know about GTO's? You spent money for a steering column you didn't need. 
This is a known problem and the fix for this through TSB's would have saved you a grand or so.

Here is a link to a sticky that explains the fix along with a video. I would hope the outfit that fixed it for 1200 will fix it at their expense this time.
:cheers 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/ignition-lock-cylinder-removal-replacement-29063/


----------



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

its a Pontiac dealer and thanks for the help.


----------



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

im watching the video and i see you have to turn the key to a certain point. i cant even turn the key and I've wiggled the steering wheel and it still wont move


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO2010 said:


> im watching the video and i see you have to turn the key to a certain point. i cant even turn the key and I've wiggled the steering wheel and it still wont move


The entire lock assy can be removed. GMforlife can really help you with this.


----------

